# Permanent Residence permit can only be picked from South Africa and not at Consulate?



## JamesNY (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I applied for my South African Permanent Residence in June 2013 at New York Consulate, Last week i got a an E-mail Stating from DHA Head Quarters in Pretoria that my application has finalized and they asked me to confirm as where must they "dispatch the outcomes URGENTLY."

I sent a reply to DHA asking them to send the outcome to New York Consulate. 

Today, i received a reply from DHA stating that "We have been instructed by dispatch section that we are not allowed to forward permits to our Missions anymore, unfortunately you must tell us where in South Africa must we dispatch your permits e.g. Cape Town,Pretoria."

I am a little confused about not being able to get my permit at the NY mission. This sounds like a catch 22 situation (I have to go to pick up my permit in South Africa but I cannot go to South Africa without my permit and I cannot pick up my permit at the mission).

Can you please inform me on what's the appropriate step for me? Do I apply for a temporary Visa at the consulate and then travel to South Africa?

Or I can give power of attorney to somebody in South Africa and they can pick up the permits for me and than my power of attorney mail me the permits and than I can travel to South Africa with my permits?

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

JamesNY said:


> Or I can give power of attorney to somebody in South Africa and they can pick up the permits for me and than my power of attorney mail me the permits and than I can travel to South Africa with my permits?


Yes, you can get someone to fetch it and then send to you.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

JamesNY said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I applied for my South African Permanent Residence in June 2013 at New York Consulate, Last week i got a an E-mail Stating from DHA Head Quarters in Pretoria that my application has finalized and they asked me to confirm as where must they "dispatch the outcomes URGENTLY."
> 
> ...


You can travel to South Africa and get ur permit. You do not need a visa to enter South Africa if you are a US citizen.


----------

